# It runs.....



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the car fired last night. A little slow crankin but it started and idles good. Vacuum readings, MAF voltage, and oil pressure all seem good. Minor leak on one of the coolant lines at the turbo. Goign to sort that out tonight, hopefully I'll go for a drive within the next few days. I have a new page on my site devoted to the turbo setup. Some pics. are up and more will be up as I work on it. 

www.wes.nissanpower.com


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Well the car fired last night. A little slow crankin but it started and idles good. Vacuum readings, MAF voltage, and oil pressure all seem good. Minor leak on one of the coolant lines at the turbo. Goign to sort that out tonight, hopefully I'll go for a drive within the next few days. I have a new page on my site devoted to the turbo setup. Some pics. are up and more will be up as I work on it.
> 
> www.wes.nissanpower.com


nice, congrats!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

congrats! you have everything planned out very well :thumbup:


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome, glad to see everything come together :cheers:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

w00t!!! nice job!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think once you get it all straightened out that you will have the fastest 1.6 out right now...i forgot-do you have the jwt cams? if not, once you do get them, we wont even remember who mike young is...hahaha...jk mike
tommy


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think once you get it all straightened out that you will have the fastest 1.6 out right now...i forgot-do you have the jwt cams? if not, once you do get them, we wont even remember who mike young is...hahaha...jk mike
> tommy


I don't think it will be quite like that. I do have the NA JWT cams installed right now and the turbo cams are on their way. I do not have the water injection yet, but that will come also. Regardless I won't make much more HP than Mike if I do at all; he is topping out the 240 MAF right now. Perhaps another MAF and larger injectors and fuel pump are next in line. First I want to get this setup shaken down.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

[hey wes, i saw on your site that you still are using your 02 sensor...how did you put that in? weld a bung for it? is having an 02 sensor for the turbo on our cars needed? thanks
tommy

oh yea....i know the hotshot manifold comes with an egr tube and a place to put it, but if i get a protech manifold, i dont think it comes with it....will everything still work ok.?? thanks again


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*BOOST rules*

Took the car out for a spin. Hitting aout 8-9 PSI on the factory gate. Car runs great, pulls freakin hard, can't wait to turn up the boost a bit. 

The O2 should be run, that is the Hot Shot J-Pipe it alreay has a fitting welded in. Not sure about the Protech manifold. If the EGR is not hooked up you will get a CEL unless JWT works around it.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

good job on the setup :thumbup: 

my turbo should be in by next week. hows the 3" exhaust and the clearance over the rear beam? if you could take pics of the exhaust from under the car that would be great cause mine hangs kind of low even though i do have eibach sportlines. ive scraped my exhaust a couple of times, nothing major but its bothersome until i get my next suspension.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The exhaust fites perfectly and has a lot of clearance. I believe the HS DP is too long for my setup as it has pushed the cat and exhaust back a bit. I am going to take a section out of the exhaust to remedy this. This is not an HS or Andreas issue, just how my setup worked out. In fact the exhaust is on of the best fitting parts I have ever bought.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wes, i want to see movies of your car runnin! also, does it still have an EGR pipe?!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> wes, i want to see movies of your car runnin! also, does it still have an EGR pipe?!


Movies, we'll see. 

Yes, in one of the pics. on my site you can kinda see the EGR running behind the turbo setup and in to the J-Pipe.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wow, i didnt think that people actually used the EGR.. i guess finally someone realzed that that EGR gives about 50-60 miles per tank more than if you remove it...

im curious, was the pipe custom made, or is that some hotshot action?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That is Hot Shot action. Funny thing is my registration is due for renewal and I have to smog my car this year. So I am going to roll in there and see if it passes. It does have all of the original emissions equipment on the car...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Chuck said:


> wow, i didnt think that people actually used the EGR.. i guess finally someone realzed that that EGR gives about 50-60 miles per tank more than if you remove it...
> 
> im curious, was the pipe custom made, or is that some hotshot action?


i can atest to this....my egr broke yesterday and my gas mileage has gone to all hell....


anyway, when i look at wes's setup...i go 'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO'


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*14 Psi*

I messed with the Profec B last night, got up to around 14 PSI without any issues thus far. Well except violent wheelspin at the top of second.... HEHE 

Hope to dyno it this weekend. 

Oh and I have the MAF at 5.09 volts at about 13-14 PSI so pretty close to topping that out...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good wes :thumbup:, can't wait to see the dyno results!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey wes, i was on your site and i realized that most of your turbo shit comes on the hotshot kit, lke the turbo, manifold, piping, j pipe and downpipe...did you just order the kit and sell the fmic that came with it, or did you get them to part out the kit? thanks
tommy


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

congradualtion dude...have u upgraded the brakes? i suggest that cause i crashed my ga16det, too much boost to little brakes/drums


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hey wes, i was on your site and i realized that most of your turbo shit comes on the hotshot kit, lke the turbo, manifold, piping, j pipe and downpipe...did you just order the kit and sell the fmic that came with it, or did you get them to part out the kit? thanks
> tommy


I ordered their oil feed line kit and the piping kit. This was when the kit was FIRST released so I am not sure if they will sell seperate components, you will have to call them and inquire. If I had to do it over I would buy the kit and sell any parts I wanted to change/upgrade. My biggest things were the BOV and IC. The BOV was a personal thing as there's is fine, the IC was me not wanting to use the HK$ core they had. RUmor has it they have changed their IC's and are using a different core.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbotommy said:


> congradualtion dude...have u upgraded the brakes? i suggest that cause i crashed my ga16det, too much boost to little brakes/drums


AD22VF's long ago


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea hotshot does put a different fmic on their new kits..i called and asked....sergio at hs said it was "enormous" or some shit


----------

